# Leibniz, orthodox or heterodox?



## TheAsh1646 (Sep 27, 2021)

I wanted to post this discussion because I’m curious if anyone sees Leibniz as theologically unorthodox? I hope this doesn’t sound to pushy or puffed up, but I do not want to hear people’s personal opinion if they have not read Leibniz, I would like to see direct references from his writings, because through my reading, he seems orthodox. And I would even consider him a philosophical Puritan.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Sep 27, 2021)

Please add a signature to your account. 

*Signature Requirements*


----------



## TheAsh1646 (Sep 27, 2021)

Done! Sorry about that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 27, 2021)

As far as I can tell, he considered himself orthodox Lutheran. I don't agree with his principle of sufficient reason, but I don't think it is heretical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2021)

In terms of mathematics and pure intellect, Leibniz was easily the most important man of the age (sorry Newton).


----------



## Logan (Sep 28, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> In terms of mathematics and pure intellect, Leibniz was easily the most important man of the age (sorry Newton).



I don't know about "easily". The calculus was only one part of Newton's contribution. His contributions in the laws of thermodynamics, optics, and motion were also huge. I agree that Newton wasn't a giant philosophically.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 28, 2021)

Logan said:


> I don't know about "easily". The calculus was only one part of Newton's contribution. His contributions in the laws of thermodynamics, optics, and motion were also huge. I agree that Newton wasn't a giant philosophically.



Fair enough. I'll give Newton credit on calculus and Leibniz credit on the notation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anti-Babylon (Sep 28, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> Fair enough. I'll give Newton credit on calculus and Leibniz credit on the notation.



d/dx >> f'(x)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Logan (Sep 28, 2021)

Anti-Babylon said:


> d/dx >> f'(x)



But that's LaGrange's notation

Reactions: Like 1


----------

